

Tony Gwynn was Great Far Beyond the Numbers - throwaway5752
http://padres.mlblogs.com/2014/06/16/tony-gwynn-was-great-far-beyond-the-numbers/

======
throwaway5752
It's not really HN fare, but for all the baseball fans it was pretty shocking
news. My favorite stat (care of Jayson Stark) is that in 129 ABs, he never
struck out combined against Pedro Martinez and Greg Maddux.

